# Hobbies/Entertainment outside the Gym.



## Lulu66 (May 19, 2012)

Alright, most of you guys posted this info already on your introduction tread. But whatever.

What do you guys do for entertainment/hobbies, when not in the gym or prepping your meals. Fot those of you that patrol sunset blv. at nite, we dont want to hear about it either.

I do a bit of drag racing (not a pro by any means). I do a lot of welding, fabrication, engine building, pretty much anything that has to do with fast and loud shit.

Fly fishing, when i get sick of humanity, i grab my pole and go catch some shit. Very relaxing sport.

Also play guitar and do a bit of woodturning, my artistic side i guess lol.


How bout you guys?


----------



## newNimproved (May 19, 2012)

im a sports junkie..........any sport and ill watch it.


----------



## DarksideSix (May 19, 2012)

I shoot things


----------



## grind4it (May 20, 2012)

I street race, jack with an old vette I have. Also, hunt fish and shoot shit. Oh yea, I also just resently got into gardening.....that's right I said gardening; what fuck are you giggling about !?!


----------



## Malevolence (May 20, 2012)

I race bikes, archery hunt deer and elk, and catch big fish


----------



## Infantry87 (May 20, 2012)

Shoot shit, blow shit up. Skydive/para-sailing/wakeboarding,etc. Basically anything to make me fear for my life and boost my adrenaline to the max capability it can go after being a pop-up target for uncle sam for almost 6 yrs. I plan on a streetbike very soon so thatll be fun until I lay it down at 100 then itll be a different story


----------



## Jada (May 20, 2012)

IM into saltwater tanks


----------



## Georgia (May 20, 2012)

I'm about to start up an aquarium before this month is up so we'll see how that goes. I love mountain biking down in Santos, FL (#8 Mountain Biking course in the world)....and of course fishing.


----------



## DJ21 (May 20, 2012)

<---------Into that

Music, like goin to concerts, I like fixing up cars, but it's a money pit, so taking a break with that.

Women? Can that be a hobby? Feels like a job sometimes though. Might take a break with that also and get another bike


----------



## traviswyliedime (May 20, 2012)

i love riding my dirbikes and i love camping!


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 20, 2012)

I like guns. 2 kids and crazy hrs at work don't allow much time for hobbies though. Although I like sex. And when Im not doing that I'm the same as Lulu, I grab my pole and get away from humanity. It's just not a fishing pole lol


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 20, 2012)

I also have a young family so alot of time is spent with them . Its amazing though nothing compares to my little girls smile. I am a sports junkie, love watching mostly but I will play if theres a game going on. I love golf try and do that as much as possible. I smoke/collect cigars. Love tech and gadgets I have a ton. Movies are cool I wait though i dont go to the theater, no time.


----------



## Pikiki (May 20, 2012)

I love baseball, I start playing when I was 5 yrs old till 29yrs. But also surfing was more than sport for me was my escape from everything around me. BMX, skateboarding, etc love sports in general. But right now my number 1 past time is my family.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2012)

have a 95 z 28 i race, wakeboarding, boats, anything fast really.  women..lol


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2012)

Guns...forgot about that one...I...LOVE...GUNS!!!


----------



## cokezero (May 21, 2012)

="http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p513/cokezero3/DSCF2181.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



<a href="http://s1153.photobucket.com/albums/p513/cokezero3/?action=view&current=DSCF2177.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p513/cokezero3/DSCF2177.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


Not sure if this is going to work or not. If not I will try again. But all my hobbies revolve around my 4acre lake. I love fishing, swimming, laying out on my raft, shooting turtles, shooting snakes, and we have trails mowed around it that we do our cardio on. Nothing better than walking around my crystal clear lake. You can see fish, snakes, turtles, and frogs swimming under the water. When we feed the catfish you can see them on the other side of the lake coming to the food. I love it. Very relaxing here at the farm.


----------



## cokezero (May 21, 2012)

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p513/cokezero3/DSCF2177.jpg

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p513/cokezero3/DSCF2181.jpg

Try this???


----------



## Hurt (May 21, 2012)

Fishing, hunting, surfing, reading, music, aquaria (marine and fresh), pretending I'm a porn star...


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 21, 2012)

I'm a rave kid.  But after this weekend I think I'm getting to old.  3 days long at MetLife stadium.   3 hour drive home right now and have work soon fml


----------



## DJ21 (May 21, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I'm a rave kid.  But after this weekend I think I'm getting to old.  3 days long at MetLife stadium.   3 hour drive home right now and have work soon fml



Nice! EDC?

I'm goin to EDC LV next month


----------



## mike4563 (May 21, 2012)

Rugby, mountain biking, climbing/mountaineering.

Just wish I didn't have to work, cus there really aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 21, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Nice! EDC?
> 
> I'm goin to EDC LV next month


 
Yup EDC ny.   And holy fuck I'm tired at work.  
This was my 5th EDC.  I used to live in LA


----------



## chicken wing (May 21, 2012)

Hunting (archery ), fishing, camping, shooting shit, and my all time favorite raising gamecocks!


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2012)

I shoot things up putting them down *In Planet Fitness juicehead voice*


----------



## MTgirl (May 21, 2012)

Full time mom...is that a hobby?  I don't know, but we have fun!  We hike, bike, and play a lot.  I own a candle making biz, but that's my hobby too.  It's my creative outlet.  

Wish I could shoot more, but that's not really practical with a 3 &5 year old.  

Split and stack firewood for the upcoming long winter.

I read a lot too, but after the kids go to bed.

Big into self renovating our home right now.  About to refinish some hardwood floors.


----------



## jennerrator (May 21, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> I shoot things



x2 :tren:


----------



## gfunky (May 21, 2012)

Lets see I mountain bike, skuba dive, skydive, jiu jitsu practitioner and teacher, chess, long walks on the beach, and powerlifting!  you know only the essentials for me!


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2012)

This thread is starting to sound like Match.com


----------



## Pikiki (May 21, 2012)

georgia said:


> this thread is starting to sound like match.com



lmao........


----------



## gfunky (May 21, 2012)

Georgia said:


> This thread is starting to sound like Match.com



you just wish you had added long walks on the beach to yours LOL


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2012)

cokezero said:


> http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p513/cokezero3/DSCF2177.jpg
> 
> http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p513/cokezero3/DSCF2181.jpg
> 
> Try this???



Select the one with the [IMG ] tags or just put those tags around your link.

But I wanted to say that is a SWEET little lake/pond. Love the clear water. Ever swim in it? Well probably not because you mentioned it has SNAKES? I don't see how as it is clear and no trees or cover.

Any bass?


----------



## Georgia (May 21, 2012)

gfunky said:


> you just wish you had added long walks on the beach to yours LOL



Haha yeah for sure. Why did I leave that one out?


----------



## cokezero (May 22, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Select the one with the [IMG ] tags or just put those tags around your link.
> 
> But I wanted to say that is a SWEET little lake/pond. Love the clear water. Ever swim in it? Well probably not because you mentioned it has SNAKES? I don't see how as it is clear and no trees or cover.
> 
> Any bass?



No bass. I'm a crappie man. I have channel cats and crappie. I do swim all the time and as far as snake go I have only shot 3 this year. Now I did shoot a record size one 2 days ago. I will post a pic of it. It was 6'2". Just a diamond back water snake. non poisonous. I don't know where they come from or where they live but they do live here. My pitbulls take care of most of the snake problems. They love killing them.


----------



## Georgia (May 22, 2012)

Those large crappies around 1-2 pounds will fight harder than those 1-2 pound bass. And a 1-2 pound crappie looks way more impressive than a 1-2 pound bass anyway.

Pitbull looks mean as fuck


----------



## DJ21 (May 22, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Yup EDC ny.   And holy fuck I'm tired at work.
> This was my 5th EDC.  I used to live in LA



Cool. How's EDC NY? Never been to an event on the east coast. I plan on going to FL next year around spring break time. I've seen that theres a huge EDM event at that time plus heard a lot of good things about the clubs in Miami.


----------



## Mrs P (May 22, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> Full time mom...is that a hobby?  I don't know, but we have fun!  We hike, bike, and play a lot.  I own a candle making biz, but that's my hobby too.  It's my creative outlet.
> 
> Wish I could shoot more, but that's not really practical with a 3 &5 year old.
> 
> ...



Haha, I think it qualifies as a hobby, after being a full time mom to 3 you actually end up having
"The wheels on the bus go round & round & the itsy bitsy spider" as part of your library on your IPOD  lol

I enjoy all outdoor activities, love scuba diving, conoeing, sketching, cooking & reading...


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 1, 2012)

Road bikes/ track bikes and power kites at the moment.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 9, 2012)

Movies are my thing, any kind. Like to listen to music, not creative enough to make any of my own but there isn't much I won't try once. Have a small son, he gets any free time I have to beat me up or whatever he wants to do.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 9, 2012)

getting my ass kicked in mma school,learning about drugs,taking drugs with pretty girls,making teeth,cooking,clubs and concerts,tattoos,watchin scarface,talkin to all u juiceheads,thats about it


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 9, 2012)

I enjoy yard work an ongoing project, working on my fish tank, my pond out back, camping, atving, and movies.  But with shift work I don't have much time for anything else.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 16, 2012)

well i love playing metal music,i play lead guitar,write music and record and play gigs whenever possible,i just love it,i payed my way through7 years of college by doing it


----------

